# Terry Emmert...



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This from the Portland Tribune:



> Of course, he denies anything is going on, but the fact is that millionaire moving mogul Terry Emmert — who has previously expressed all kinds of interest in owning a local sports team — was spotted last Friday having a two-hour lunch with Blazer President Steve Patterson at the Stone Cliff Inn in deepest Clackamas County. … Terry and his good buddy, former Blazer star Clyde Drexler, tried to buy the local women’s NBA franchise when it went under a couple of years ago, but Paul Allen turned them down. …


http://www.portlandtribune.com/archview.cgi?id=34707 

I find it interesting that Emmert and Patterson were having lunch together....I wonder if this Emmert guy really has what it takes to own the team or if he's actually as interested as people make him out to be...


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Oh, he definitely has what it takes. He has some financial connections and state connections to do something like this. I work in the same field he does, and I've talked with people that he's working with. 

I have no idea if he's a sports guy though, but he's definitely doing great business wise.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah which is opposite of what Allen is, a horrid business man that got lucky.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

What the hell were they doing at the Stone Cliff Inn? That place doesn't have very good food, I'll give you that it's secluded alright though. For anyone who is like me and needs to know where these places are. It's in Carver by the Carver Hanger. If you've never been to the Carver Hanger then shame on you. They have incredible hambugers and such.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

I am not an expert on Terry Emmert, but I have met him and been around him socially many times. He is not an uppity guy, he is really down to earth despite having scads of money. He is a sports nut. He was constantly trying to get my friends and I to go to WNBA games with him. 

He, Clyde, Terry and Detlef are not just business associates. They are good friends that vacation together. He is exactly what this team needs in an owner. One that is not affraid of his own shadow and will not move one step without his body guard.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

From what I've been hearing about him, he'd probably be a great owner that this city needs. I just wonder how much he'd be willing to spend if it meant making us into a really good team.


----------

